# Thom's Tobe or Not Tobe



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Our Tobe was helped to the bridge on August 18th 2012 after a 4mth fight with anal sac cancer that metastasized to his lungs.









Tobe with his Mommy in July

Tobe was 8yrs of age
Sire: V-Enzo Brebe am See kkl1 ScHh3 a
Dam: Melana's Karma OFA

Goodbye knuckles, we still look for you and I cannot erase your eyes from my mind. We will see you again someday....


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It is so sad to see a dog's life cut short by some terrible disease. 

Dog's are with us for such brief time, I guess we can only cherish the few years we have with them, grieve for their loss and do it all over again.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. A dog's life is always too short


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. It looks like he was well loved.
Sheilah


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
:rip: Rest in Peace Tobe!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

EastGSD, I remember when you posted here frequently. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Tobe


----------

